# JavaScript error in Firefox



## AkA-VIP

hi mates ,

:4-dontkno i am having a problem i can't solve in my browser , i have a JavaScript problem ,when i click on any thing using java this message apper in the error console :

Error: meny is not defined
Source File: http://www126.popmundo.com/Common/city.asp
Line: 1

can you help me ?

thanks in advance


----------



## wmorri

*Re: JavaScript error in Mozilla Fire fox*

Hi,

Welcome to TSF!!

You need to go to the Tools menu and then click on Options. From there please click on the Content tab. Then make sure that you have a checkmark in the Enable Javascript, and Enable Java. That should solve it the easy way. If you already have the checkmark then we can try something else.

Cheers!


----------



## AkA-VIP

*Re: JavaScript error in Mozilla Fire fox*

thanks  , but my problem is still no solved  , any other ideas ?


----------



## koala

*Re: JavaScript error in Mozilla Fire fox*

Reinstall Java: http://java.com/en/download/manual.jsp


----------



## AkA-VIP

*Re: JavaScript error in Mozilla Fire fox*

ok i will try


----------



## AkA-VIP

*Re: JavaScript error in Mozilla Fire fox*

still not solved


----------



## AkA-VIP

*Re: JavaScript error in Mozilla Fire fox*

any one ???

please help me


----------



## wmorri

*Re: JavaScript error in Mozilla Fire fox*

Hi,

What is going on after you re-installed java? Are you still getting the same error?

Cheers!


----------



## AkA-VIP

*Re: JavaScript error in Mozilla Fire fox*

yup nothing different


----------



## wmorri

*Re: JavaScript error in Mozilla Fire fox*

Hi,

Sorry for the long wait. I am still doing a little research, and I had to work today. I will hopefully have something for you tomorrow.

Cheers!


----------



## AkA-VIP

*Re: JavaScript error in Mozilla Fire fox*

ok thanks


----------



## jamiemac2005

*Re: JavaScript error in Mozilla Fire fox*

Hey, i only find one reference to meny in the site, it's a function in the linked script.

Java != Javascript, they are not linked in any way other than their marketing devisions being very good at confusing the world and them both being based on C style syntax. So re-installing Java has no affect on this.

I am not getting the same error in FF 3.0.5 but i believe that is because i cannot access the source page provided by the error so could you please post a direct link to the page that you are recieving the error on?

In future i suggest posting this in the web design and programming forum, it's more our thing rather than a Firefox issue.

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## AkA-VIP

you mean i should reinstall firefox ?


----------



## AkA-VIP

reinstalling firefox does not solve the problem too  any one else ?


----------



## koala

*Re: JavaScript error in Mozilla Fire fox*



jamiemac2005 said:


> .......so could you please post a direct link to the page that you are recieving the error on?


----------



## AkA-VIP

its a game called popmundo

www.popmundo.com


----------



## koala

You can contact the Popmundo support team here: *http://www.popmundo.com/common/index.html*

If the problem is at their end or if it's a known problem, they will be able to fix it for you.


----------



## jamiemac2005

No re-installing ANYTHING would not fix this error it is a programming error. If this is not your page then e-mail their admin and tell them.

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## AkA-VIP

awh ok thanks


----------



## AkA-VIP

they didn't replay to me , i checked my sister's PC and its working there ,any other ideas ?


----------



## jamiemac2005

What browser(including version and build[found by going to the help menu, clicking about]) is her computer using?

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## AkA-VIP

my Laptop : Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 6.0; en-US; rv:1.9.0.5) Gecko/2008120122 Firefox/3.0.5


----------



## jamiemac2005

Okay now what about your sisters. There has to be a difference somewhere.


----------



## AkA-VIP

she is sleeping right now i will write later OK ?


----------



## AkA-VIP

Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US; rv:1.8.1.20) Gecko/20081217 Firefox/2.0.0.20


----------



## jamiemac2005

Older version of FF, which has an older version of the JS interpreter in it. It's the site's problem, just nag them to update it. That's all you can do. Or install an older version of firefox(Possibly a portable one so it doesn't ruin your current setup).

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## AkA-VIP

i will try thanks for the help


----------



## dm01

Have a look at this: http://www.w3schools.com/js/js_browser.asp

If the script isn't absolutely necessary, you can use the above to disable it in an if-then or a while loop. If the script is necessary, you can use it to nag them.


----------



## AkA-VIP

i installed older version on my flash memory but the problem is the same :S , i think the problem is with my PC , i checked my cousin's laptop and it work there , so any other ideas people ?

@dm01 : what should i do in the site you gave me ?

P.S : i am a newbie in these kind of stuff so explain more if you can


----------



## jamiemac2005

As i said earlier, it's the site's problem not yours. The only way to fix it is contact their tech-support with your browser's details (Browser + Version) and tell them their script is not working on your browser.

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## AkA-VIP

i have sent 3 messages to them but they said its not from our end :S


----------



## jamiemac2005

The problem IS on their end. The script is not cross-browser compatible. Did you send them the error message you recieved? it suggests that they've mistyped a javascript variable name or function name "meny".

Basically there is no way you can fix this from your end.

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## AkA-VIP

what should i write to them ?


----------



## maretard

jamiemac2005 said:


> The problem IS on their end. The script is not cross-browser compatible. Did you send them the error message you recieved? it suggests that they've mistyped a javascript variable name or function name "meny".


Copy and paste, and revise the grammar and point-of-view.


----------



## AkA-VIP

i want to write the whole letter because i am only 15 and i cant write these thingz :S


----------



## maretard

Haha, fair enough, but Jamey's already done an ample job of explaining what's wrong and what you need to email them. Their Javascript is not cross-browser compatible. Send them your error, and suggest that they mistyped a variable name called "meny" instead of "menu." If you want to write the email yourself, that's all the information you need.


----------

